# What is the best Reward / Treats?



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

All,
I am looking for advice / suggestions on what food rewards/treats people are using to train +R with their dogs? I have seen the training treats that are sold at Petsmart, but are there any out there that are top of line that your dogs go crazy over and are healthy?
Thanks in advice for the help.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

dpc134 said:


> All,
> I am looking for advice / suggestions on what food rewards/treats people are using to train +R with their dogs? I have seen the training treats that are sold at Petsmart, but are there any out there that are top of line that your dogs go crazy over and are healthy?
> Thanks in advice for the help.



I give 'em loving....best treat..not available at any store.

And in second place, I have heard dessicated liver is a hit....never used it...but heard it many a time.

SuperG


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Every dog is different. Some dogs are driven by food, some by toys. Experiment with both. Find out what your dog likes. 
Try playing with tug toys as well as a ball. Try giving your dog different kinds of food. It doesn't necessarily have to be bought at a pet store. My GSD loves peanut butter. But only give it in very small doses, otherwise, they'll be licking their chops for the next five minutes.
Use different kinds of meats. I have also used braunschweiger, which is liver. He loves it. 
Another important factor; alternate rewards. Don't give the same thing every time, mix it up, it makes things interesting.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I let the dog pick.

Some stuff I use:

Cut up hot dogs
Cheese cubes
Cubed cooked chicken
Natural Balance meat roll cubed
Zukes minis
Kibble
Peanut butter
Cream Cheese
Whatever left over meat is in the fridge


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I let the dog pick.
> 
> Some stuff I use:
> 
> ...


Saw Peanut butter.....I used to smear peanut butter inside her hollowed out marrow bones.....just to make it last an extra minute or two. She sure likes her peanut butter.

SuperG


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I let the dog pick.
> 
> Some stuff I use:
> 
> ...


Same here.

 Kat


----------



## dpc134 (Jan 14, 2013)

David Winners said:


> I let the dog pick.
> 
> Some stuff I use:
> 
> ...


Thanks David. I will start with these.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

I use good quality kibble, and her favorite toy ball. Sometimes I use her own kibble... She just likes that I am giving her a snack. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

As far as commercial treats go, I've been using mostly Real Meat dog food: Real Meat Pet Food

The 90% Meat Air Dried Foods come in perfect bite sized pieces, but can be broken up into smaller pieces with your fingers if you like. It doesn't need refrigeration, which makes it very convenient. It's not cheap, but a 2 pound bag lasts a long time. I also use string cheese.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

The commercial treats are too expensive for me most of the time, but I buy Natural Balance and Blue Stix in a pinch and cut them into pieces.

We have had good luck with cubes of beef liver, chicken hearts, cheese, brocolli, squash, pumpkin, sardines (frozen), and homemade biscuits on occasion.

Treats are great for teaching new behaviors, but you can move beyond treats to life rewards once the dog understands what you want. For example, I will use permission to sniff freely as a reward for heeling across the street on walks, and I will use coming into my bedroom as a reward for waiting quietly. I open the door as a reward for sitting while I put the leash on. I play a game of tag as a reward for a good downstay. I also throw a ball as a reward if we're off leash somewhere.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

For dog treats, I really like the wellness well bites. I cut one square up into about 5 strips and they are soft and smelly but hold together pretty well.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Titan was never treat motivated... wrong.. Lol.. we apparently just didn't have the right ones... found one that he does ANYTHING for... that would be Natural Balance food rolls.. Dog Food Roll Formulas - Natural Balance Pet Foods Lamb formula is what I use. I buy the big ones and cut them up into half inch cubes, bag a ton of separate training bags and put them in my freezer. he will eat the thawed or frozen. Hot days I use frozen.. cold days thawed. lasst quite a while too.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

shop around. there's plenty of natural and organic
dog treats available. i wouldn't use any treats
or anything else that's made in China.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

hot dogs, cheese sticks, carrots, etc.
Mine's current absolute favorite is raw ground beef. I just pinch pieces off, I keep some in a ziploc bag in the fridge for a few days, then freeze it for later on


----------



## Breitbach343 (Aug 30, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> shop around. there's plenty of natural and organic
> dog treats available. i wouldn't use any treats
> or anything else that's made in China.


 
Strongly agree! Look at the ingredients and if you don’t know what it is, look it up and find out the effects it has on your dog. I make my own dog treats; a friend gave me this recipe. Doesn’t take too long, Ridley and Abel love this recipe. 

Get a package of boneless, skinless, chicken breasts from the store.
Trim off fat.

Cut them into thin strips with scissors.

Place on cookie sheet sprayed with PAM. You can even sprinkle with a little garlic powder if desired.

Bake for 3 hours in a 175* oven.
You’re done! 

Store in plastic baggies in frig or freeze after cooling. They last in the frig a long time!


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Natural Balance food rolls = puppy crack


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Dried lamb lung - my dog likes it even better than dried liver.


----------



## beezaur (Jul 2, 2011)

+1 for carrots.

When things get really special the cheese comes out. But mine loves carrots chopped into little carrot-coin things.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I tend to use cheddar cheese cut into small pieces, but have also made dried chicken (as mentioned above), beef or pork treats (though the latter can be a bit greasy). I do not use commercially made treats for training though I have used dried lamb lung as an every day treat.


----------



## arby665 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dog crack.

Amazon.com: Louisiana Alligator Jerky for Dogs - 42oz Bag: Pet Supplies

This is the best thing I have found so far. It is available at Sam's for much cheaper. We use the jerky and get about 5 pieces out of each treat. It is the only thing besides bacon I've tried that my dogs will do anything for.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

If food- food rolls!! Red Barn or Pet Botanics. If toy- ball on string.


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

If your budget allows, get a dehydrator. You can then make your own treats out of fruits, veggies, chicken and beef. I haven't done the math but suspect that the savings in treat $$ will soon make up the cost of the dehydrator and of course, you know that the treats are of good quality.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> As far as commercial treats go, I've been using mostly Real Meat dog food: Real Meat Pet Food
> 
> The 90% Meat Air Dried Foods come in perfect bite sized pieces, but can be broken up into smaller pieces with your fingers if you like. It doesn't need refrigeration, which makes it very convenient. It's not cheap, but a 2 pound bag lasts a long time. I also use string cheese.


+1 on Cassidy's Moms suggestion - she recommended it to me! I buy the 10lb bag! I also use cut up cooked meat for tracking and nosework training.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

mspiker03 said:


> +1 on Cassidy's Moms suggestion - she recommended it to me! I buy the 10lb bag! I also use cut up cooked meat for tracking and nosework training.


Paisley gave it two paws up! :laugh:


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Paisley gave it two paws up! :laugh:


Leyna did too!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine will do back flips for beef hearts... but I hate cooking those up. Learned that trick off a couple borrowed pieces from confo-folks. My girl will use a jute tug reward at PSA training, but at our AKC club she won't touch jute. So we definitely take advantage of her extreme food drive. The boy is all about being loved on. So he gets lots of parties when he does good stuff.


----------



## havery (Jan 1, 2014)

PINESTATE said:


> If your budget allows, get a dehydrator. You can then make your own treats out of fruits, veggies, chicken and beef. I haven't done the math but suspect that the savings in treat $$ will soon make up the cost of the dehydrator and of course, you know that the treats are of good quality.


I got a really nice dehydrator for $60, it's more than paid for itself by now. The chef I work for hand cuts petit filets, duck breast, rack of lamb, etc and I get the fat and extra trimmings. We also keep a doggie bowl in the kitchen, meats scraps from uneaten food and uncooked bones go into it and I split it with a friend of the chef and we take it home to the pups every night. What doesn't get used in a couple days as fresh treats gets dehydrated. They LOVE that stuff.

~*~*~*~
Furbabies:
Sofie Rose born 08/2012
Yann von Erzengel born 02/2006


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

I use freshpet vital rolls instead of natural balance ones.. Same form and she loves it as much but healthier (she's on a grain free diet) 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/vital-dog-food/

food/http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natural-balance-dog-food-rolls-moist/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Redberry (Jul 22, 2013)

Sorry here's the link http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natural-balance-dog-food-rolls-moist/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

